# Solution for Tires Rubbing on '04 GTOs



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

well my pops works for GM so i usually get a lot of good deals......like the one i got for my 2004 GTO.

but anways, i had the rubbing problem. Passenger front tire was all bald on the inner part.

So my pops had a guy get an 05 and he quickly replaced the stock rims and tires leaving them behind. Needless to say i bought them for $50/each. rims and tires. 

my old rims were all messed up and 3 of my 4 tires were toast. the two rear and the rubbing one.

Well i dont know what happened, but my tires dont rub. I dont know if its the 05 rims or the tires, but nothing rubs.

So maybe in 05 they made a minor adjustment, but if you want to fix your rubbing problem just get some stock 05 rims and tires.

Just my personal experience.


----------



## hermonrw (Aug 5, 2008)

I had the same problem I have an 05 and they had to change the hub and change to the new alignment specs from gm but of course they wouldn't issue a recall even though many owners have had this problem what was happing was the inner tire was rubbing on the upper strut mount. Ever since the fix everything has been good


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Were the tires off the 2005 235s vs 245s? Also, get a wheel alignment. That fixed my tire rub problem - it was out of spec; toe and camber.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When checking for strut rub, check the bushing atop the strut in the engine bay. It's under the retaining nut. It was explained at a Pedders seminar I attended, the bushing can become "crushed" or worn. It was reported many coming over from Aussieland were crushed due to over tightening the front end in the shipping process. 

The strut naturally is tilted towards the engine. When the bushing becomes worn the strut begins to tilt towards the wheel decreasing the distance between the tire and strut. This procedure is often overlooked by the service dept. It was further explained that by adding + camber tilts the wheel away from the strut. This doesn't necessarily correct the problem, it only masks it. As the bushing continues to wear, the strut continues to tilt towards the wheel. This will decrease the gap in time. 

A pencil test is done to gauge the gap between the strut and wheel. This is how you can keep an eye on the gap;

Take a #2 pencil and insert it between the tire, and strut. The pencil should slide between the two. If it doesn't, the gap is narrowing. If the car needs aligned have it aligned and the toe in or out done to spec. If the gap is still not there, or continues to close, its a good bet the bushing is wearing.

Keep an eye on wear grooves in the tire, and rub spots on the strut for signs of strut problems.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't seen a new GTO front suspension, but you're saying as the top strut bushing wears it tilts the strut into the tire, isn't the bottom of the strut attached solidly to the spindle?? As the top of the strut moves shouldn't the spindle(and tire) also move with it? The gap between the strut and tire should remain constant no matter were the top of the strut is. Or does the new GTO have both upper and lower control arms and a strut too? What am I missing here?? :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to the guy from Pedders, the top of the strut will shift. As the Bushing wears the top alignment of the strut will begin to go from a tilted state to vertical to tilting towards the wheel. He demonstrated this effect. He also touted the Pedders solution to this with their improved bushing which will eliminate that problem.


----------

